# Am I depressed?



## AMT (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm 14 and have had thoughts of suicide for about 2 years now... i'm hardly eating or sleeping and im always feeling really sad and low on energy. even when good things happen it doesnt take much for me to go back to feeling really shitty. im pretty sure i am depressed but i just cant bring myself to telll my family or anything because im afraid theyll be angry or disappointed... the other week i just got completely overwhelmed by everything thats been going on and i started to slit my wrist... what should i do?


----------



## AMT (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

I'm 14 and have had thoughts of suicide for about 2 years now... i'm hardly eating or sleeping and im always feeling really sad and low on energy. even when good things happen it doesnt take much for me to go back to feeling really shitty. im pretty sure i am depressed but i just cant bring myself to telll my family or anything because im afraid theyll be angry or disappointed... the other week i just got completely overwhelmed by everything thats been going on and i started to slit my wrist... what should i do?


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

I think that even though you don;t want to tell your family that you need to tell someone if you are  depressed and it is not treated it is a bad thing so please tell someone.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

I think that even though you don;t want to tell your family that you need to tell someone if you are  depressed and it is not treated it is a bad thing so please tell someone.

Heather...


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

If you're feeling this way, tell your family, hon. They love you, and want what's best for you. Think of it this way: If someone you love comes to you and tells you they have a problem and need your help, are you going to be angry with them, or disappointed? Of course not! You're going to want to help! That's the way your family feels, too. We want to help those we love, but we can't unless they let us know what's going on with them.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

If you're feeling this way, tell your family, hon. They love you, and want what's best for you. Think of it this way: If someone you love comes to you and tells you they have a problem and need your help, are you going to be angry with them, or disappointed? Of course not! You're going to want to help! That's the way your family feels, too. We want to help those we love, but we can't unless they let us know what's going on with them.


----------



## AMT (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

I know what you mean that its a bad thing going untreated, but i just cant do it... sometimes i feel i just can't go on but even then it feels like i'm incapable of telling them... my brain just plays endless scenarios of me telling them and them reacting badly to it. sometimes i just think im weak for being like this and that just makes me feel worse about myself... was it hard for all of you?


----------



## AMT (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

I know what you mean that its a bad thing going untreated, but i just cant do it... sometimes i feel i just can't go on but even then it feels like i'm incapable of telling them... my brain just plays endless scenarios of me telling them and them reacting badly to it. sometimes i just think im weak for being like this and that just makes me feel worse about myself... was it hard for all of you?


----------



## Banned (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

AMT,

I wasn't that much older than you (I was 14) when I first began having suicidal tendencies and feeling mighty depressed.  I shrugged it off because I thought it was "normal".  I thought everyone went through what I was going through.  As a result, I didn't have any tools to cope with it, and so I shut down all together.  It was a long, long time before I got some help for it, and when I look back, I see how many years of my life I lost being depressed and scared to tell anyone.  

I can't urge you enough to talk to someone.  If you're not comfortable talking to your parents on your own, is there a close friend or relative you could tell first and have that person be with you when you tell your parents?  You might find that helps.

I'm 31 now and I've just started therapy again (for the third time).  I'm tired of being depressed and having no will to live.  It appears I'm not leaving this earth any time soon (that I'm aware of, anyway) and I don't want to lose any more years.  I've found a fabulous therapist and he is not allowed to let me quit therapy  

My point is - don't lose the most incredible years of your life to this like I did.  Get some help now.  It's available.  People want to help you.  I urge you to let them.


----------



## Banned (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

AMT,

I wasn't that much older than you (I was 14) when I first began having suicidal tendencies and feeling mighty depressed.  I shrugged it off because I thought it was "normal".  I thought everyone went through what I was going through.  As a result, I didn't have any tools to cope with it, and so I shut down all together.  It was a long, long time before I got some help for it, and when I look back, I see how many years of my life I lost being depressed and scared to tell anyone.  

I can't urge you enough to talk to someone.  If you're not comfortable talking to your parents on your own, is there a close friend or relative you could tell first and have that person be with you when you tell your parents?  You might find that helps.

I'm 31 now and I've just started therapy again (for the third time).  I'm tired of being depressed and having no will to live.  It appears I'm not leaving this earth any time soon (that I'm aware of, anyway) and I don't want to lose any more years.  I've found a fabulous therapist and he is not allowed to let me quit therapy  

My point is - don't lose the most incredible years of your life to this like I did.  Get some help now.  It's available.  People want to help you.  I urge you to let them.


----------



## Shaymus (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

My advice is to tell them youd like to speak to psychologist and if they ask why say something about how you dont feel comfortable saying what it is.  And then if they dont give in right away keep pushing.  Be as vague as you feel comfortable with. If that doesnt work you might have to come out and say it. 

It was very hard for me to tell my family as well. Altho it was hardly shocking to any of them im sure. I told my sister in email and let her tell my parents.


----------



## Shaymus (Aug 21, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

My advice is to tell them youd like to speak to psychologist and if they ask why say something about how you dont feel comfortable saying what it is.  And then if they dont give in right away keep pushing.  Be as vague as you feel comfortable with. If that doesnt work you might have to come out and say it. 

It was very hard for me to tell my family as well. Altho it was hardly shocking to any of them im sure. I told my sister in email and let her tell my parents.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Hi again, I didn't actually tell my family and therefore I got very bad and had to fall a long way before I got help so yeah it was very hard but had I have told them it wouldn't have been as hard as it was, yeah it wouldn't have been easy but not as bad. Please tell someone.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Hi again, I didn't actually tell my family and therefore I got very bad and had to fall a long way before I got help so yeah it was very hard but had I have told them it wouldn't have been as hard as it was, yeah it wouldn't have been easy but not as bad. Please tell someone.

Heather...


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 22, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

It's always hard to tell your family you're having problems coping. It feels like a failure, even though it isn't a failure. Giving people a chance to help you, especially those who love you, is giving those people a gift. Think how good you'd feel if someone came to you and asked for help. Then, apply that thought to the people you need to talk to. They'll feel the same way you do about it; honored that they're considered beloved and trusted, and can be of help and value. It's for real, hon.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 22, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

It's always hard to tell your family you're having problems coping. It feels like a failure, even though it isn't a failure. Giving people a chance to help you, especially those who love you, is giving those people a gift. Think how good you'd feel if someone came to you and asked for help. Then, apply that thought to the people you need to talk to. They'll feel the same way you do about it; honored that they're considered beloved and trusted, and can be of help and value. It's for real, hon.


----------



## AMT (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

i think what ill do is tell my aunt and get her to tell my parents... i feel most comfortable talking to her... but what the hell do you say? "i think im depressed"? I just don't want to end up upsetting everyone- i feel bad as it is without having that on my conscience and im just completely lost for words...


----------



## AMT (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

i think what ill do is tell my aunt and get her to tell my parents... i feel most comfortable talking to her... but what the hell do you say? "i think im depressed"? I just don't want to end up upsetting everyone- i feel bad as it is without having that on my conscience and im just completely lost for words...


----------



## Lana (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Hi AMT;
I can certainly understad why you feel uncomfortable speaking to your family about this. How about making an appointment to see your family doctor?  He or she can refer you to a therapist that will be able to guide you through this period and help you talk with your parents.  In some cases, he or she may ask that your parents are present during your sessions if and when you're ready.  It will also give you ability to discuss any concerns you may have, freely and safely.


----------



## Lana (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Hi AMT;
I can certainly understad why you feel uncomfortable speaking to your family about this. How about making an appointment to see your family doctor?  He or she can refer you to a therapist that will be able to guide you through this period and help you talk with your parents.  In some cases, he or she may ask that your parents are present during your sessions if and when you're ready.  It will also give you ability to discuss any concerns you may have, freely and safely.


----------



## AMT (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

my mum kinda figured it out tonight anyways, so i told her most of the stuff apart from the self-injuring and thinking of suicide, but she she just belittled everything i said and made it out to be nothing at all, and that just made me feel really bad for bothering her and that im just weak for feeling bad about all this stuff. she said things like "thats normal" and "im sure everyone feels that way" and that it wasn't an issue. i doubt anyone would ever take it seriously but i just dont know what else to do, i feel like i've hit a dead end. after what she said i feel too embarrased to tell her about the other stuff because she'll probably do the same again and feel ashamed or something... i'm just really confused now i'm not sure what i should do... any advice?


----------



## AMT (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

my mum kinda figured it out tonight anyways, so i told her most of the stuff apart from the self-injuring and thinking of suicide, but she she just belittled everything i said and made it out to be nothing at all, and that just made me feel really bad for bothering her and that im just weak for feeling bad about all this stuff. she said things like "thats normal" and "im sure everyone feels that way" and that it wasn't an issue. i doubt anyone would ever take it seriously but i just dont know what else to do, i feel like i've hit a dead end. after what she said i feel too embarrased to tell her about the other stuff because she'll probably do the same again and feel ashamed or something... i'm just really confused now i'm not sure what i should do... any advice?


----------



## Lana (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Sometimes people say things like that because they simply don't know what else to say.  It is not a fault, it's just their way of coping with something difficult.  It, in no shape or form, makes you weak or bad or a bother.  I belive that there are people that take what you say and feel seriously and genuinely want to help, some of them are right here, in this forum.  In some instances, the best person may be your doctor.  If he or she can't, they can refer you to someone that can.  Someone that will listen to everything you say and guide you in a way that is best for you.  What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Lana (Aug 23, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Sometimes people say things like that because they simply don't know what else to say.  It is not a fault, it's just their way of coping with something difficult.  It, in no shape or form, makes you weak or bad or a bother.  I belive that there are people that take what you say and feel seriously and genuinely want to help, some of them are right here, in this forum.  In some instances, the best person may be your doctor.  If he or she can't, they can refer you to someone that can.  Someone that will listen to everything you say and guide you in a way that is best for you.  What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 24, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Well, hon, you didn't tell your mom the important parts, so she reacted to only the least frightening things you're feeling. Her reaction might not be that far off reality, considering she didn't get the whole story.

It's true that we all feel down sometimes, and that we're all unhappy about ourselves, or things that are going on from time to time. However, when those feelings get so bad that we begin to injure ourselves, or have feelings of wanting to die, that's more serious...and that's the part you didn't tell your mom. In short, by not telling her all the truth, you didn't give her a chance to react to the seriousness of your situation. Without the whole story, she wasn't able to discern just how bad things are for you.

Talking to your doctor (or your aunt, if that would be easier for you) might be a good thing to try. Thing is, you're going to have to tell the whole truth. Otherwise, people don't have enough information to react appropriately. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 24, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

Well, hon, you didn't tell your mom the important parts, so she reacted to only the least frightening things you're feeling. Her reaction might not be that far off reality, considering she didn't get the whole story.

It's true that we all feel down sometimes, and that we're all unhappy about ourselves, or things that are going on from time to time. However, when those feelings get so bad that we begin to injure ourselves, or have feelings of wanting to die, that's more serious...and that's the part you didn't tell your mom. In short, by not telling her all the truth, you didn't give her a chance to react to the seriousness of your situation. Without the whole story, she wasn't able to discern just how bad things are for you.

Talking to your doctor (or your aunt, if that would be easier for you) might be a good thing to try. Thing is, you're going to have to tell the whole truth. Otherwise, people don't have enough information to react appropriately. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## AMT (Aug 25, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

yeah i suppose... guess the hardest part to tell is also the most important lol. I'll have to tell someone sometime so now is probably as good a time as any... thanks.


----------



## AMT (Aug 25, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

yeah i suppose... guess the hardest part to tell is also the most important lol. I'll have to tell someone sometime so now is probably as good a time as any... thanks.


----------



## secendart (Aug 27, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

For some ppl who havn't gone through depression, it may seem as a trivial matter. If they still brush it off, try to lift youself up. By telling yourself that you love yourself, life is beautiful, you are beautiful everyday. Don't know if you have a garden at home, if you do spend some time in it, water the plants, mow the lawn. Try meditating, light a candle and stare at it, clear you mind, breathe in and out slowly. 

This helped me lift my sprits up evey time I hit rock bottom.

Oh and you must stay away from the blades, it will only make matters a whole lot worse.


----------



## secendart (Aug 27, 2005)

*am i depressed...?*

For some ppl who havn't gone through depression, it may seem as a trivial matter. If they still brush it off, try to lift youself up. By telling yourself that you love yourself, life is beautiful, you are beautiful everyday. Don't know if you have a garden at home, if you do spend some time in it, water the plants, mow the lawn. Try meditating, light a candle and stare at it, clear you mind, breathe in and out slowly. 

This helped me lift my sprits up evey time I hit rock bottom.

Oh and you must stay away from the blades, it will only make matters a whole lot worse.


----------

